# Meh.



## Zerousen (Mar 25, 2010)

What do you think? these are just some Siggys/Avvys i slapped together today. not too simple,yet not too complicated. 










I'm going to add a few more effects to it later.

I'll add more as soon as I start making more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also,feel free to give me tips on how to make it better!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 25, 2010)

uh ... i think i'm seeing double no quadruple   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  lol nice


----------



## Jamessmith.fx (Mar 25, 2010)

Has no real effects or appeal. Pritty LQ aswell and a bit bright.

Work on depth, effects and Quality


----------



## Sstew (Mar 25, 2010)

Pretty good. does need something on that right side though


----------



## gba34 (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty good. What did you use?


----------

